# Best Bar Joke



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Guy goes into a bar, there's a robot bartender. The robot says, "What will you have?"

The guy says, "Martini."

The robot brings back the best martini ever and asks the man, "What's
your IQ?"

The guy says, "168."

The robot then proceeds to talk about physics, space exploration and medical technology.

The guy leaves, but he is curious...So he goes back into the bar. The robot bartender says, "What will you have?"

The guy says, "Martini."

Again, the robot makes a great martini gives it to the man and asks again, "What's your IQ?"

The guy says, "100."

The robot then starts to talk about Nascar, Budweiser and John Deere tractors.

The guy leaves, but finds it very interesting, so he thinks he will try it one more time.

He goes back into the bar. The robot says, "What will you have?"

The guy says, "Martini," and the robot brings him another great martini.

The robot then asks, "What's your IQ?"

The guy says, "Uh, about 50."

The robot leans in real close and says, "So, are you people still happy you voted for Obama?"


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is pretty funny. 8)


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

-_O-


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Sometimes the truth is the ugliest thing in the world.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta be careful. When I first heard that joke, the robot's last response was "Do, did ya git yur deer?"


----------

